# Is this screen replacement for real(to cheap)?



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Amazon.com: Replacement Apple Iphone 3gs Cracked Lcd Glass Digitizer Touch Surface Screen Cover Replacement Part + Tools + Guide ( Not for Iphone 3g ): Cell Phones & Accessories

I want to repair an iphone 3G. I have 4s and 4 but I want to repair Iphone 3G because I just got it and it is broken anyways here the picture of the broken iphone. By broken I mean screen is cracked.


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Wrong link Amazon.com: Replacement Apple iPhone 3g Glass Screen + Digitizer + Adhesive Lens Cover: Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Its possible.

I recommend watching this guy if your going to do it on your own:

Apple iPhone 5 Disassembly & Assembly - Case Replacement - YouTube

The iPhone 5 and iPods are very close.


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Its possible.
> 
> I recommend watching this guy if your going to do it on your own:
> 
> ...


I mean is the screen right because its cheap on amazon.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks right to me and Apple seems to be selling it.

Watch this phone instead when replacing the screen:
iPhone 3GS Battery Removal - Replacement & Assembly - YouTube


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Looks right to me and Apple seems to be selling it.
> 
> Watch this phone instead when replacing the screen:
> iPhone 3GS Battery Removal - Replacement & Assembly - YouTube


Do you know how to repair the top?
http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af325/eminembeastfan25/Snapbucket/photo.png

The button doesn't seem to work any way I could replace it/ put the button on it like original?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You will need a brand new back as well.


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You will need a brand new back as well.


Can you tell me how to fix the button up top though and where can I get the supply for it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Watch the second video I posted for repair and you can look on ebay or google the parts.


----------



## Torchman (Jan 24, 2013)

omg, when I saw the picture i thought my friend was the one posting it coz he broke my 3g glass and it looked exactly the same with the same bare area, lol.


----------

